# Mining Rigs



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm lazy and I quit my job but I have a lot of money in savings and need to make more money so my wife doesn't get on my dick about it

the energy costs in China are ridiculously cheap (I can let the AC run nonstop in the summer and the power bill is less than $80) so I'm thinking of buying some miners when I go back to the US and running them.  The problem is I'm a noob and don't know where to start because the local bitcoin investment guy sounds like a scammer also he's jacking up the prices ridiculously high due to import tariffs.  

plz help


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 1, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm lazy and I quit my job but I have a lot of money in savings and need to make more money so my wife doesn't get on my dick about it
> 
> the energy costs in China are ridiculously cheap (I can let the AC run nonstop in the summer and the power bill is less than $80) so I'm thinking of buying some miners when I go back to the US and running them.  The problem is I'm a noob and don't know where to start because the local bitcoin investment guy sounds like a scammer also he's jacking up the prices ridiculously high due to import tariffs.
> 
> plz help


If you're in actual fucking China you should be buying locally manufactured SHA256 ASICs. I hear the economics of using those things are all fucked up if you actually need to pay to ship them out of China. Check out Bitmain, everyone hates them for political reasons but they're like the #1 supplier of ASICs.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> If you're in actual fucking China you should be buying locally manufactured SHA256 ASICs. I hear the economics of using those things are all fucked up if you actually need to pay to ship them out of China. Check out Bitmain, everyone hates them for political reasons but they're like the #1 supplier of ASICs.


I can't read Chinese though, I was just planning on picking up some rigs when I was back home in the US.  Can you give me some more details?  I regret buying a gaming rig here


----------



## Null (Nov 1, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I can't read Chinese though, I was just planning on picking up some rigs when I was back home in the US.  Can you give me some more details?  I regret buying a gaming rig here


you don't need to be able to read chinese. they all run linux.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 1, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I can't read Chinese though, I was just planning on picking up some rigs when I was back home in the US.  Can you give me some more details?  I regret buying a gaming rig here


There's almost nothing to configure. Antminers are English I believe.

If you're doing this state-side, I don't know anyone buying and running ASICs at home/small location. Everyone is buying GPUs (which has resulted in higher video card prices) to stuff into motherboards with as many PCI-E slots as possible (4-5 cards per board are common). People typically use AMD cards for this purpose. This is a lot more complicated than ASIC because you need to maintain a proper OS.

If you already have a gaming rig go start mining. This question will probably get asked a lot so I might write a tutorial. Here's a quick rundown of what you want for now.

>I have a CPU
Mine XMR: https://github.com/xmrig/xmrig/releases
>I have an AMD card
Mine something Ethash-based (ETH/ETC): https://github.com/ethereum-mining/ethminer/releases
>I have a NVIDIA card
Mine something Equihash-based (ZEC): https://github.com/nicehash/nheqminer/releases
>Now what?
Find a pool and install the coin wallet
>What else can I mine?
http://whattomine.com/


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Nov 1, 2017)

A tutorial on how to get started would be much appreciated. I am not afraid to admit that I have money but have no idea how to get started  I need to invest and this seems much safer than stocks but I don't know how to start in the first place and the real advantage I have is low energy costs


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 1, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> A tutorial on how to get started would be much appreciated. I am not afraid to admit that I have money but have no idea how to get started  I need to invest and this seems much safer than stocks but I don't know how to start in the first place and the real advantage I have is low energy costs


Started: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tutorial-mining-for-plebs.35956/



Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I need to invest and this seems much safer than stocks


Nothing about cryptocurrency is an investment. It's purely speculation, and can be straight up gambling if done impulsively. If you need to invest go put money into the S&P500. Mining isn't speculative if you're mining a stable-priced coin with known electricity costs. Speculative mining is a thing when you mine a fresh new coin that has unknown value.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 1, 2017)

Also, don't even bother with BTC mining on standard computer hardware. It's not profitable and hasn't been for years, even if you're working with cheap electricity. Some things worth mining include Ethereum, Monero, and ZCash, along with droves of shitcoins.


----------



## neger psykolog (Nov 1, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm lazy and I quit my job but I have a lot of money in savings and need to make more money so my wife doesn't get on my dick about it
> 
> the energy costs in China are ridiculously cheap (I can let the AC run nonstop in the summer and the power bill is less than $80) so I'm thinking of buying some miners when I go back to the US and running them.  The problem is I'm a noob and don't know where to start because the local bitcoin investment guy sounds like a scammer also he's jacking up the prices ridiculously high due to import tariffs.
> 
> plz help




Run masternodes.
http://masternode.pro/

You have to hold a certain amount as collateral, but it prints money because you're pretty much "running the network".


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 1, 2017)

neger psykolog said:


> Run masternodes.
> http://masternode.pro/
> 
> You have to hold a certain amount as collateral, but it prints money because you're pretty much "running the network".


Yes, hold my bag fam while I dump all over you. PoS is a meme.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 2, 2017)

CrunkLord420 said:


> If you're in actual fucking China you should be buying locally manufactured SHA256 ASICs. I hear the economics of using those things are all fucked up if you actually need to pay to ship them out of China. Check out Bitmain, everyone hates them for political reasons but they're like the #1 supplier of ASICs.


How much can you make with those?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 2, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> How much can you make with those?


Not enough. Everyone is mining alt coins. Everyone I know who has ever bought an antminer has regretted it. There are estimated hashrates and calculators if you want to check.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 2, 2017)

You should be buying knockoff Rolexes and Gucci bags and selling them to gullible tourists instead of wasting time on bitcoins.


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 3, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm lazy and I quit my job but I have a lot of money in savings and need to make more money so my wife doesn't get on my dick about it



You should invest your money in literally anything else.


----------



## WeeGee (Nov 4, 2017)

https://www.coinsuggest.com/most-profitable-zcash-mining-rig-build/ If you have $7K to blow off.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 4, 2017)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> I'm lazy and I quit my job but I have a lot of money in savings and need to make more money so my wife doesn't get on my dick about it
> 
> the energy costs in China are ridiculously cheap (I can let the AC run nonstop in the summer and the power bill is less than $80) so I'm thinking of buying some miners when I go back to the US and running them.  The problem is I'm a noob and don't know where to start because the local bitcoin investment guy sounds like a scammer also he's jacking up the prices ridiculously high due to import tariffs.
> 
> plz help



It's probably more profitable to buy underage sex slaves kidnapped from other Asian countries to sell to chink males who have no girls because they were all aborted under the One Child Policy.


----------



## Un Platano (Nov 4, 2017)

WeeGee said:


> https://www.coinsuggest.com/most-profitable-zcash-mining-rig-build/ If you have $7K to blow off.


He could have saved more than $5 if he'd have just said screw the power switch and used a screwdriver to turn on his computer


----------



## Fareal (Nov 7, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> It's probably more profitable to buy underage sex slaves kidnapped from other Asian countries to sell to chink males who have no girls because they were all aborted under the One Child Policy.



Trufax: this is actually common at the North Korean border for the reason you give.

Even though the NK govt takes a slice of each girl's price, if they ever recapture her she is sent to the death camps. No, the husband doesn't get a refund.


----------

